# if a pair is moved...



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

if a pair is moved into their own tank and they spawned... if i left the eggs in the same tank, will the babies survive to be big enough to take out?? or should i just move the eggs into a seperate tank... opinions..??


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

i was reading through some of the breeding articles on OPEFE recently, some breeders have had great sucsess with that method. If I remember correctly, they were removing the eggs after 2 or 3 days, once the fry started to move around. IMO, for the fry to survive, they must be taken out of the spawning tank, in order for you to give them the proper care. Have you been seeing some pre-spawning behavior?

BTW I just saw your ''fish room'' in the picture forum, very impressive!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

just read this click me


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

mantis said:


> Have you been seeing some pre-spawning behavior?
> 
> BTW I just saw your ''fish room'' in the picture forum, very impressive!


 i only saw one of my ps looking down at the gravel (in the corder of my tank) as if it was trying to blow a nest... saw this a couple times that day, but nothing of that nature ever since... i was asking because if they do feel like spawning... i wouldn't be able to set up a tank for them... if so, a reallllly small one...

thanks for taking the time to check outmy fish room post... !


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

a 10g and some time is all you need to raise fry. It's quite rewarding


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

mantis said:


> a 10g and some time is all you need to raise fry. It's quite rewarding


 10 gals are very cheap too


----------

